# Band slippage



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi

i bought some thera gold as a cheep alternative to experiment with. Put it on some naturals I'am messing with. Problem is that i cannot keep the bands from slipping at the fork tips. Ive got nice grooves for the wraps to settle into. I am using thin strips of the gold to wrap with. I do a few wraps, fold the tag over and finish wrapping with the tuck method. Here a picture. You see one side is already about to go, maybe 20 shots. 
The groves are about 1/8 deep and wide.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Groves don't really do much, I say that you can wrap your wrapping band one time around the frame and then start wrapping the bands over that wrap. But what helps that most is wrapping the band and then folding the leftover and wrapping over that again

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

JASling said:


> Groves don't really do much, I say that you can wrap your wrapping band one time around the frame and then start wrapping the bands over that wrap. But what helps that most is wrapping the band and then folding the leftover and wrapping over that again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks

i'll give the wraps in the groove first a try. I already fold the tag over and wrap over that.

Yes i see many don't use grooves at all.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

SS-NC said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> > Groves don't really do much, I say that you can wrap your wrapping band one time around the frame and then start wrapping the bands over that wrap. But what helps that most is wrapping the band and then folding the leftover and wrapping over that again
> ...


No problem, just do 1 or 2 wraps first and it should be good, let me know if it works for you

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure you are really stretching/pulling your wraps tight.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

JASling said:


> SS-NC said:
> 
> 
> > JASling said:
> ...


Well, so far so good. About 30 shots and it's holding tight. I did however break one rule of tuning, change one thing at a time. I wiped both the band and the wrap strips with denatured alcohol. I could tell quite a bit of difference in tackiness. 
So I'll just do both from now on. 
I'll fling some more after lunch and let ya know.

Thank you both, Grumpy, for the replies.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I solve this issue i have with one of my slingshot by putting a little square of bycicle inner tube on the fork before attaching the bands


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I also noticed in your picture that your wrap is very thin so only holding the band to the fork with a very narrow point of contact. Pull the wrap tight and spread the wrapping out more to cover more surface area. Think of how a bicycle tire contacts the ground (your wrap) compared to how a car tire contacts the ground (what you want). See pic.There's no way it should still slip after that unless the finish is somehow super slick. If it still slips then do as joseph_curwen suggested or a small piece of double sided tape works wonders too.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I should add that the idea is to have the TBG in contact with the forks under the wider wrapping. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

joseph_curwen said:


> I solve this issue i have with one of my slingshot by putting a little square of bycicle inner tube on the fork before attaching the bands


Yes, a good point, I slide a 3/4-1" piece of thin tubing over my F-16 forks when I use a rubber band tie ... rubber sticks well to rubber and it holds. That black you see around the fork tip is the rubber tube that goes under the rubber band wrapping to the base of the fork and it holds very well.










wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

On some of my slippery nattys I use office rubber for ties. They are usually only good for one use but they are cheap and hold on to the wood. I also use the above mentioned techniques of putting down a couple wraps to start and folding up the tag end of the bands and wrapping over that. Also as StringSlap says less is more, except in this case, where more is more and you defiantly want more


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SS-NC said:


> JASling said:
> 
> 
> > SS-NC said:
> ...


My recommendation is along the line of rubbing any powder off the bands and wraps pre mounting. I simply pull the tie through my fingers once or twice,wiping my fingers off between pulls. With the fork end of the band I do similar to that end. I have absolutely noticed it makes a difference in holding ability.

Keep this one in mind because, you may be out and about and need to change a set. You don't want the latex to be stored stripped of the protectant powder.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What Rayshot said.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks folks.

I did do a wrap first on the forks as suggested. Then i tried String slaps suggestion of wider strips, that made a big difference! I could feel the difference when wrapping. Used the office rubber band suggestions also, that works good as well and I don't have to fuss with laying out and cutting strips. 
Thanks again. 
Steve


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Update on the band slippage. 
You guys already know, but the single biggest help I've found to work is wider wrapping strips. I am cutting the strips from band material at about 1/4"wide and it is solid as can be. Banded up a couple that I didn't even put grooves on and like y'all said, they don't need grooves. The last two I didn't even put down a wrap first, just to see. Worked fine. 
Thanks.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Good to hear, wider tying bands do help a lot I gave that one a try myself. And for me at least for ease of mind I would say is that when I wrap the tying band 1 or 2 times first the bands have some rubber that is pinched and have a better grip rubber to rubber instead of wood to rubber or what ever the sling is made of just my thoughts and also makes it a little easier for me to tie the bands since I already have the tying band on place and just need to finish wrapping instead of messing with both at the same time. But that's just me as long as the way you do it works for you that's all that matters  glad we could help.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

